

An S.O.S. To Silicon Valley  - donna
http://www.forbes.com/2008/10/09/mitra-economy-mess-tech-enter-cx_sm_1010economy.html

======
geebee
Fine article, but it seems to credit the technology companies of the 90s with
the massive wealth creation.

They deserve plenty of credit, but it never would have happened without core
investment in science and engineering research in the 60's, 70's, and 80's.
Much of this research was funded by the (gasp!) government.

